# Auto-berry??



## dank and sticky (Jun 22, 2010)

I just bought some femmed "auto-berry" seeds from www.marijuana-seeds.nl and was wondering if anyone else has bought these?? Being completely stoned, i bought these without research.... i thought i was buying seeds from a known seed bank, turns out i wasnt. i asked what seed bank they came from and the reply was "these are bred for us specifically by our network of breeders across Holland" I then asked a series of questions that resulted in this answer 
"This is a new strain that we developed using a cross between Grapefruit mother and Blueberry father. This was then crossed again with a dwarf ruderalis to give it the short autoflowering characteristics. It still retains some of the citrus taste in teh smoke which is pleasantly fruity. The height should top out at around 40-60cm. It is very stable and has a subtle medium strength stone."

So yeh, let me know if anyone has grown this... really wished i bought from joint doctor now...​


----------



## l1ttleryan (Aug 18, 2010)

I did the same thing and bought them stoned... paid more for stealth shipping too, haven't received them yet though. Should be interesting what this London Wax company ships out... Post more with the outcome of your purchase.


----------



## tingpoon (Aug 18, 2010)

sounds like this should get interesting.




did they really use "teh" in their reply? rofl


----------



## lacielaplant (Aug 19, 2010)

first time poster 

I am growing one of these babies at a time, and she looks great! I am using a stealth hydro system with an extra light, its blooming nicely. On the 18/6 light cycle with Fox Farm nutes.


----------



## l1ttleryan (Aug 19, 2010)

lacielaplant said:


> first time poster
> 
> I am growing one of these babies at a time, and she looks great! I am using a stealth hydro system with an extra light, its blooming nicely. On the 18/6 light cycle with Fox Farm nutes.


What website did you order the seeds from? and how long to get to your location? also what type of shipping?


----------



## lacielaplant (Aug 20, 2010)

l1ttleryan said:


> What website did you order the seeds from? and how long to get to your location? also what type of shipping?


from the same site mentioned above, it took like 6-8 days with stealth shipping


----------



## Abelgrewherbs (Sep 2, 2010)

I bought the same seeds from the same company and got mine in about 5 days without stealth shipping and by the way the stealth shipping is just a way to get an extra 10 bucks outta ya. Mine came very discreet behind the black tray in a cd case. Anyways mine are about 3 weeks in and doing very very well. They stink pretty good already but I also wanted to know how the finished product of these are? Anyone? Does everyone that grows these just get too high and forget to come back on here and let us all know? cmon somebody?


----------



## lacielaplant (Sep 4, 2010)

I am in the process of flushing this baby right now, I PROMISE I will let you all know how it turns out as far as yield and stone-quality 

it looks great, my whole house stinks to high heaven! I promise to take a picture of her before I chop


----------



## lacielaplant (Sep 7, 2010)

4 Days from Harvest Auto Berry

she is 17" tall


----------



## l1ttleryan (Sep 8, 2010)

any tips for this strain? I have a auto berry thats about a week and a couple days. anything I should expect?


----------



## lacielaplant (Sep 8, 2010)

she has been a pretty easy grow so far. its hot as hell in my grow space and she did just fine


----------



## l1ttleryan (Sep 13, 2010)

what did you get for a total weight from the plant


----------



## superbub52 (Sep 13, 2010)

yep also growing this strain from the exact same site and should be chopping soon hopefully
View attachment 1154206View attachment 1154215View attachment 1154216


----------



## ganicsarebetter (Sep 21, 2010)

just started this strain as well! see how this auto thing works....looks allright!


----------



## newgrowboxgrower (Sep 22, 2010)

I bought the same seeds and lowryder 2 seeds from them. i started an auto berry a while ago. on my profile there is a picture of it @ 4 weeks from seed. i dunno if she will be good or not. its def fem and definatly auto so i will wait and see. if its good i will try auto widow maxx from them. we will wait and see or wait and bleed i i guess


----------



## lacielaplant (Sep 26, 2010)

ok after dry I don't have a scale but I got 2 full mason jars of big fat buds as well as 1/3 another jar of smaller ones... I am curing at the moment, it smells up the whole house when I burp the jars 

The high is just like it said in the ad, uplifting and the taste is fruity, I can really taste the grapefruit, the blueberry not so much


----------



## lacielaplant (Sep 26, 2010)

pre and post dried buds


----------



## ganicsarebetter (Sep 26, 2010)

looks great! just let them bad boys go after it. what light cycle did you go by, 20/4?

thanks!


----------



## ganicsarebetter (Sep 26, 2010)

can autos be topped?


----------



## superbub52 (Sep 30, 2010)

what are your weights i got 53 wet


----------



## superbub52 (Sep 30, 2010)

what kind of buds did you get my dry buds ended up like 10grams and airy as fuck didnt taste it yet though and it does small fruity love it


----------



## ganicsarebetter (Sep 30, 2010)

superbub52 said:


> what are your weights i got 53 wet View attachment 1186253


def need a trim job...........can autos be topped?


----------



## superbub52 (Sep 30, 2010)

i dont think topping an auto makes and sence there growing period isnt very long enought to realy benafit from topping


----------



## MagnoliaRose (Oct 20, 2010)

I have been thinking about ordering Auto-berry seeds. How long from seed to harvest with them?


----------



## newgrowboxgrower (Oct 20, 2010)

ganicsarebetter said:


> can autos be topped?


I did @ 9 inches, im very happy how mine is coming along, probably will yeild 2 oz, maybe more.


----------



## ganicsarebetter (Oct 21, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhh.....was initially told otherwise......already getting ready to flush.....
they look nice, the yeild is just so low with these little girls.


----------



## kujorasta (Oct 28, 2010)

i am about.. 19 days into it now, iv got two auto-berrys under a 200w cfl soon to be 150 hps. so far its been great!! cant wait till they start to flower!


----------



## K21701 (Oct 28, 2010)

I bought my girls from the same place and was extremely happy with how quickly I received them....Big girl is 26 days old and the little girls are 2 weeks behind....happy to see others have had good luck with them!


----------



## loudpac (Nov 14, 2010)

lacielaplant said:


> 4 Days from Harvest Auto Berry
> 
> she is 17" tall


FIRST TIME POST!!!! very nice crop. what conditions was this plant grown under. I'm expecting my autoberry to arrive anyday now.
also i've read all thes post on her and noone has commented on the end product and smoke onthis strain.. 
somebody, anybody?


----------



## The Wise Man (Nov 15, 2010)

these guys have been around for at least 7 years and i have ordered from them 4 times now over the last 2 years. Their stealth method has to be seen to be believed. This Auto-Berry strain seems to have some good genetics, especially if it is what they say it is (grapefruit is one of my all time favourite strains). I have not grown any auto's before but had some of the best week I have ever grown and smoked out of their THC Bomb strain, massive khola, very ample side kholas and the whole thing was frosty as hell. I am very much looking forward to getting these auto's under way and will get a journal up in a week or so.


----------



## l1ttleryan (Nov 15, 2010)

heres the latest pic of my auto berrys.


----------



## loudpac (Nov 15, 2010)

K21701 said:


> I bought my girls from the same place and was extremely happy with how quickly I received them....Big girl is 26 days old and the little girls are 2 weeks behind....happy to see others have had good luck with them!
> View attachment 1237046View attachment 1237047View attachment 1237048


nice lookin females. I'm currently waitng on mine to arrive..
as for anyone else who can answer this... 
What is the "hit" like on this strain? Is it a chest pounding or more of a "marlboro light" feel? 
Also the high, more couch lock or laughing head high?


----------



## newgrowboxgrower (Nov 15, 2010)

FOLLOW UP: just cut her down a couple days ago, hangin in my old grow box i started out with. think i should be over an ounce dry hopefully closer to two... its for personal so it dont matter what i end up with. probably gel a half oz of shake to make some oil. ANY DRYING ADVICE FOR THIS STRAIN?


----------



## newgrowboxgrower (Nov 15, 2010)

loudpac said:


> I'm expecting my autoberry to arrive anyday now.
> also i've read all thes post on her and noone has commented on the end product and smoke onthis strain..
> somebody, anybody?


Yeah i would also like to know. mine got real white a few weeks into flower, i waited long so about 65% of the trichromes turned amber, heard it would develope more flavour that way. the last few days she was standing one medium sized bud turned purple on most of the tips of leaves and bud. i should have taken a pic of it. very anxious to try it. better be worth the wait


----------



## loudpac (Nov 16, 2010)

newgrowboxgrower said:


> Yeah i would also like to know. mine got real white a few weeks into flower, i waited long so about 65% of the trichromes turned amber, heard it would develope more flavour that way. the last few days she was standing one medium sized bud turned purple on most of the tips of leaves and bud. i should have taken a pic of it. very anxious to try it. better be worth the wait


anxious to hear how she turns out...
pix if possible


----------



## loudpac (Nov 18, 2010)

JazzyJeff said:


> I grew out Autoberry from marijuana-seeds.nl as one of my first grows. I put them on a 20/4 light sequence and from germination to cropping took just under 9 weeks.
> I took approx 1.1 oz per plant (dry weight) which i was really pleased about, especially as it was my first grow.
> I'd definitely recommend these guys to anyone, there genetics are good and stealth delivery is worth paying the extra for!


c'mon jazzy, glad to hear it went well. end product, how was the smoke


----------



## newgrowboxgrower (Nov 19, 2010)

JazzyJeff said:


> I'd definitely recommend these guys to anyone, there genetics are good and stealth delivery is worth paying the extra for!


man, i bought seeds from em twice and chose not to order stealth. first order they came in a brand new nat king cole cd case, i just pealed of the cellophane opened the case and pulled the backing open and my seeds were in 2 baggies under there. stealthy enough for me and i didnt pay the extra $10 or whatever it was.
second order they came in a disco mix cd case lol
happy growing!


----------



## tingpoon (Nov 19, 2010)

newgrowboxgrower said:


> FOLLOW UP: just cut her down a couple days ago, hangin in my old grow box i started out with. think i should be over an ounce dry hopefully closer to two... its for personal so it dont matter what i end up with. probably gel a half oz of shake to make some oil. ANY DRYING ADVICE FOR THIS STRAIN?


hang them upside really, is what most ppl do. no point running a fan if youre trying to be discrete.




if you have a cardboard box you can run string across the top and let them sit out to dry on the string.


----------



## newgrowboxgrower (Nov 24, 2010)

loudpac said:


> anxious to hear how she turns out...
> pix if possible


oh boy oh boy oh boy.... thats all that i have to say. the taste is surreal, smooth as fuck, incredible flavor, definably taste grapefruit on inhalation and smooth lavender taste when you exhale, the high creeps up in about 2 min and the giggles start, no burn out either, def a waker upper when tired or just need a mental boost, not much of a body stone though,taste and high is great overall, best flavor i tried so far. will be ordering this strain again and again.


----------



## K21701 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for the smoke report...now I am anxious for my girls to ripen up!!! My Big Girl must have gotten really stressed from the numerous moves and is just starting to show white pistols at 55 days from seed!!!! She may be slow but I am sure she will be worth the wait...the 2 little girls should be ready in 3 weeks or so...


----------



## Goda Green (Dec 21, 2010)

After seeing Then Photos I feel riped The pic on MLseeds Shows a blue Plant/Flower

And your Pic's Show A Green Plant With Red Postals  Serves me right for not researching befor i got them Si Owell Better be a good smoke


----------



## Dankist (Dec 22, 2010)

Goda Green said:


> After seeing Then Photos I feel riped The pic on MLseeds Shows a blue Plant/Flower
> 
> And your Pic's Show A Green Plant With Red Postals  Serves me right for not researching befor i got them Si Owell Better be a good smoke


. These particular plants have hybrid genetics which can cause a variation in colour, also the conditions in which the plant were grown can have a huge affect on the final outcome of this or any other marijuana plant for that matter


----------



## CTtokin (Jan 3, 2011)

just ordered a batch and cant wait. first auto's. always have done the full photoperiod type seeds.

anyone find theirs with a blueish hue?


----------



## K21701 (Jan 3, 2011)

CTtokin said:


> just ordered a batch and cant wait. first auto's. always have done the full photoperiod type seeds.
> 
> anyone find theirs with a blueish hue?


Watch them close and if they do not flower by day 40 flip them to 12/12...they are known not to flower like an auto should...happened to me and quite a few others I have read about.


----------



## TheBlueSalmon (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey guys been reading rollitup now for a while but this is my first post. 
I am planning on buying from the same site as the original poster but I have one question.... The picture shows a brightly blue bud, but no where can I find other pictures of any bud that actually is blue other then the few copies of that same image online. One post I read says that certain lighting can bring out the color.
Has anyone on here ever seen an actual bright blue bud like the one in the images?
I need to get me some of that!

TheBlueSalmon

Rate your weed for all to know and enjoy!


----------



## K21701 (Feb 8, 2011)

TheBlueSalmon said:


> Hey guys been reading rollitup now for a while but this is my first post.
> I am planning on buying from the same site as the original poster but I have one question.... The picture shows a brightly blue bud, but no where can I find other pictures of any bud that actually is blue other then the few copies of that same image online. One post I read says that certain lighting can bring out the color.
> Has anyone on here ever seen an actual bright blue bud like the one in the images?
> I need to get me some of that!
> ...


No guarantees on getting the blue color.

Check out Attitude Seedbank....Great promos this month...ordered a 3 pack of Carmel Cream and a 5 pack of smurfberry and received 6 diff seeds for free!!

Don't forget to use code 420 to receive 10% off


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 8, 2011)

i am working on two auto bluberry at the moment and just finished up an ak47 x lowryder #2. the smoke was amazing!


----------



## Midnight/twilight (Apr 1, 2011)

Im interested in purchasing the Auto Berry as well...im curious if anyone has grown these outdoors and what the yield was on em....Thanks!!! Happy smokin


----------



## Buckeyeguru07 (Jul 14, 2011)

*How long did it take for autoberry seeds to germinate to those who have been growing it?*


----------



## Livinlifehigh (Jul 26, 2011)

I just picked some of these up from the same website i got the fem ones i was jw when do u add nutrients is there even a point to add veg nutrients since it flowers so fast any help would be great blaze up


----------



## BlazzingPlaya7 (Aug 16, 2011)

In the picture it shows white leaves and blue bud all the pictures on here are green? wtf are they giving you the right seeds? and if so why arent they looking anything like the plant in the picture?


----------



## unista (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

I just want to ask you an opinion about my autoberry,,,I started them in october...the condition were not so good, cold, not the best light and I know the results are really not so goog, but, anyway...wanted to ask, are they ready?

looking at the pics, what do you suggest?

wait other 1-2 weeks? You don t need to tell me that there is nothing, I understand it,,,but what to do...it will be better next time I hope 

please let me know something, I really don t know if they are ready to cut and dry or still have to wait.


----------



## sarsippius (Apr 22, 2012)

I got 5 autoberry seeds from there, germination took 2-3 days in an aerogarden 7 and only 1 didn't germinate. I've heard that the cooler the temps the more color you should get. Not sure though this is my first time growing.


----------



## raiderman (Apr 22, 2012)

lacielaplant said:


> 4 Days from Harvest Auto Berry
> 
> she is 17" tall


yea 17" tall 17" wide ,looks great.i wonder tho if i put an auto outside will it auto outside ?anyone know.


----------



## bonur (Apr 23, 2012)

sarsippius said:


> I got 5 autoberry seeds from there, germination took 2-3 days in an aerogarden 7 and only 1 didn't germinate. I've heard that the cooler the temps the more color you should get. Not sure though this is my first time growing.


Hi,This is my first post here! Just a little more info to help...Ive been getting this strain for last 4 grows,Colour change happens when the night temp is low (dark period) I have always topped these girls quite early on and (so far) had good results! 2-3oz per plant grew one outside last summer and got about 10% more than indoors. All the berry seeds have germinated for me in less than 4 days using the simple tupperware pot with damp kitchen roll.Got them from www.picnmixseeds.co.uk
Currently i have...

1 Arjans Haze #2
2 autoblueberry
2 Autoberry
1 Seed i got from Prague (in a seperate room) random seed
Growing under a 600w HPS (400w for random)
Here's a pic of 1 blue and 1 berry about 3 weeks in..


These are the better 2,I had a nute lockout quite early on due to being an idiot and not reading my own labelled bottles properly! Hoping they don't take too long as i'm moving into the city in 6 weeks 

One thing i have noticed is last year i had 12 plants outside and got bad bug problems so bought 1000 green lacewing seeds,they sorted the infestation!! In my grow room yesterday i noticed 2 green lacewings flying around! RESULT!

Love this strain tastes amazing and i dont really care if i get 1/8th or an ounce its always enjoyable!


----------



## Rainbowkevkush (Oct 31, 2012)

Just started this strain and it is going great so far. Only took 24 hours to germinate with tails almost an inch long! I used Tupperware method with purified water I boiled and let sit for 24 hours. 2 weeks in and about 7 inches tall already


----------



## BakedaRoo (Nov 14, 2012)

That blue bud is because of the led its growing under, maximize the picture....


----------



## PaxEtBonum (Jul 9, 2013)

Abelgrewherbs said:


> I bought the same seeds from the same company and got mine in about 5 days without stealth shipping and by the way the stealth shipping is just a way to get an extra 10 bucks outta ya. Mine came very discreet behind the black tray in a cd case. Anyways mine are about 3 weeks in and doing very very well. They stink pretty good already but I also wanted to know how the finished product of these are? Anyone? Does everyone that grows these just get too high and forget to come back on here and let us all know? cmon somebody?


Moderator, please, please, please remove this post. This is crazy. We can't have that info just plopping out in forums. Please.


----------



## mafioziko (Dec 7, 2013)

the light used on that plant is deep blue LED. lol I order most of the time since i am a medical grower. But yeah, also buy lowryder2 and enjoy the euphoric high santa maria or plank gives you. grew those indoor and out smoke great high excellent and filled with crystals.


----------



## mafioziko (Dec 7, 2013)

let it grow in cold air at night if it has grape or blueberry genetics, it will turn blue eventually.


----------



## mafioziko (Dec 7, 2013)

you should've bent this so the light hits the lowest branches... i made the same mistake on my first grow.


----------



## Thaddeus Thundabuds (Feb 5, 2015)

I bought 5 seeds from M.NL. Arrived discreetly and quickly. I used fertilome basic potting mix with no added nutes. I use miracle grow for my primary nitrogen nute, big bloom for my organic blend and depending on which state of flowering its in I use fox farms open sesame, beasty bloom or cha-Ching . I also use mag-sulfate and cal-mag plus. My first grows were in 2 gal. Poly grow bags with 3 X t8 4ft 2 bulb (6 tubes total) fixtures purchased from walmart with Zoo med ultra sun bulbs purchased from eBay with a total wattage of 324 watts . I created my own fem pollen and pollinated my own females from the original autoberry purchase. I get around 1/2 oz per plant dried with my shortest plant being 6" tall and the tallest being 18" tall. Not much color variation. Harvest at 62 days , sweet smooth grapefruit with a very aromatic finish.


I have now upgraded my soil by adding coco coir and perlite. I upgraded to a 3 gal. Grow bag and upgraded my lights to 1 600 watt metal halide and 1 600 watt HPS. The difference to this point is phenomenal . My oldest set of plants are exactly 4 weeks old and 29 1/2 " tall or 75 cm. much more side branching and dense bloom sets.

This small one is 16 days old.

Lighting and soil make all the difference in the world. When I finally get a harvest with my upgrades in place I will post a follow up with the results.

Be blessed with what the universe has to offer .

Rubber down Chrome up and God first!!!

( can't seem to upload images on this thread. I will try on a new thread)


----------

